# Need some suggestions



## ukyfan (Jun 27, 2011)

I need to make a video on my computer where it will show a bunch of pictures with different transitions while playing music. I wouldn't think it would be that hard, but I have no idea on where to start. Anyone have any suggestions on what program to use (Windows XP). Thanks in advance.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Could probably do it with windows movie maker fairly easy.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

yup agreed. movie maker comes with windows and is very easy to use.


----------



## ukyfan (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks all. Will check it out later.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

